
Hardware DNA: Electric Guitar Teardown - fictivmade
https://www.fictiv.com/resources/starter/hardware-dna-electric-guitar-teardown
======
ciconia
A bit bizarre taking a musical instrument and trying to treat it like some
kind of hi-tech gizmo. I think it would be much more interesting to show how a
guitar is actually built, rather than how to destroy it.

> Finally we use a dremel to open up the body of the guitar and find a single
> piece of wood — either mahogany, poplar, or maple, which are all lightweight
> woods that provide the right balance of treble, mid-range, and bass
> vibrations.

Come on, at least do your homework. Poplar is a softwood, not really suitable
for a solid guitar body as it is too soft. Both mahogany and maple can't
really be called lightweight (density of 0.6-0.7 g/cc). Anyway the wood in the
picture is definitely not poplar, nor mahogany, nor maple. Judging by the
grain and the colour it looks like some variety of oak.

